# Grooming injury (self-inflicted)



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

How many of you have injured yourselves while grooming your Hav? What type of injury did you incur?

I've just started practicing trimming Pepper's bangs. Got the Jody Murphy DVD and watched it, worked up the nerve to try that easy "brush forward and clip" bang trim. It was going great. I thought 'hey this isn't so bad' until I pinched the hand holding the bangs at one point. I didn't really pay attention, just kept brushing forward and clipping. Afterward, while I was combing his bangs back to see how they looked I saw all this blood on my palm. Horrified, I looked to see if I had cut Pepper somehow.

Nope, it was the meaty part of my hand right under the middle finger, where I had pinched with the scissors. It's a pretty good cut, too. What a scare! But I'm SO glad it wasn't Pepper's blood...and he didn't have any of mine on his nice, freshly bathed coat either.

DH is now offering to buy me butcher gloves to wear when I trim Pepper.:redface:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OUCH! I've done that one before! I had a pair of scissors that malfunctioned and I cut myself very badly. The scissors were so sharp though that you don't notice it right away. I hope you cleaned up the cut well and heellllllloooo?? PICTURES of the haircut??? :becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I should say too, I've been spending alot of time on groomers forums and sites to gather tips and information and it's very common for haircutters and groomers to get scissor cuts so you're not alone!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

The first time I used my new super-sharp scissors I snipped my hand – and as others have observed, you don't even know you've done it until you see the blood! I'm much more cautious now as I can see how easy it would be to cut a wiggly dog!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sharp scissors...*

I have clipped my skin, and once even a pad of a dog...you have to be super careful with those scissors!


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, happens all the time! Thinning scissors are the worst though. I figure it's always better that I cut myself instead of the dog.

BTW, petgroomer.com is an awesome grooming site to visit!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I should say too, I've been spending alot of time on groomers forums and sites to gather tips and information and it's very common for haircutters and groomers to get scissor cuts so you're not alone!


Can you post a link to the forum? I'd love to get help. I bought the video and I've only watched it once but I need to give Murphy a haircut and I'm scared!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Can you post a link to the forum? I'd love to get help. I bought the video and I've only watched it once but I need to give Murphy a haircut and I'm scared!


Scared is normal. I don't know if you'll get over that without jumping in and cutting. The first time I did my own grooming I was nervous and sweating and it took a long time. Make sure you have a good block of time to work with. It was MUCH easier to do than I had built it up to be in my mind too so try and relax. And take your time. You can do some and then give yourself and the dog a break, then go back and do a little more. Even when I decide I am done I ususally end up tweaking something a bit the next day or maybe the next week when I give another bath.

Here is a grooming bulletin board I like http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/show.cgi?93/93 Take your time and read through alot of the postings. I run into useful thoughts and tips all the time. Here is another one in forum style http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/forum.php I haven't spent alot of time here yet but plan too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Those were SHARP scissors! Yes.....I have injured myself! I am stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllll getting the hang of trying to remove the blade from the clipper. The first time that I ever tried to removed the blade from the clipper, I saw blood................

Grooming does get easier with each grooming. It really helps if your pup behaves though! It seems like the pups in grooming videos are soooooooooooooooo good!

I have a grooming site that I like to go to also....let me see if I can get the link inserted.

http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/forumdisplay.php?6-General-TALK


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Those were SHARP scissors! Yes.....I have injured myself! I am stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllll getting the hang of trying to remove the blade from the clipper. The first time that I ever tried to removed the blade from the clipper, I saw blood................


Linda, what clipper do you have? Mine is an Andis and you press a release at the bottom on the blade and press back on the blade to the click and slip it off. Are you making sure to turn the trimmer off when you remove the blade?

(You can remove blade with clippers off but when you put a new blade on-some clippers ask that the clipper is ON when you click the new blade in to place. You have to check your clipper info for that.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

After a long and vigorous dematting session on Lincoln's coat once a few years ago, I ended up with tendonitis in my right forearm. It swelled up like crazy....


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jane said:


> After a long and vigorous dematting session on Lincoln's coat once a few years ago, I ended up with tendonitis in my right forearm. It swelled up like crazy....


This is one of the biggest reasons groomers hate to demat - it is so hard on our hands, wrists, and arms. And when we hurt, we can't groom. When we can't groom, we don't make any money.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I gave Murphy a haircut today.  I'll post photos tomorrow, it's ok but not great. I did some scissoring and then used the 3/4 inch guide on the clipper. I didn't cut his face at all though, I like it long.

I was a wreck! It took me almost 3 hours from beginning to end. I just brushed him out and bathed him on Saturday and had to do it all again today! My wrist is killing me and last time I did all of them in one day I had a cut on my finger from where the comb was resting. 

I couldn't work as a groomer, I'm too much of a wimp!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

graciesmum said:


> This is one of the biggest reasons groomers hate to demat - it is so hard on our hands, wrists, and arms. And when we hurt, we can't groom. When we can't groom, we don't make any money.


Exactly! I have a lot more respect for groomers and their jobs from doing the job myself and from spending time on groomer sites. Some of them charge by the hour for dematting but most don't do it. It's too hard on the body.



Scooter's Family said:


> I gave Murphy a haircut today.  I'll post photos tomorrow, it's ok but not great. I did some scissoring and then used the 3/4 inch guide on the clipper. I didn't cut his face at all though, I like it long.
> 
> I was a wreck! It took me almost 3 hours from beginning to end. I just brushed him out and bathed him on Saturday and had to do it all again today! My wrist is killing me and last time I did all of them in one day I had a cut on my finger from where the comb was resting.
> 
> I couldn't work as a groomer, I'm too much of a wimp!


I can't wait to see pics of Murphy! Good for you! It takes guts to try it. My first time took about 3 hours too.  It really does take alot longer than I had originally imagined. It's not so easy working on a dog that is wiggling all about too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My groomer commented on how nice my dogs are when I bring them in. They don't have mats because I brush them and keep them mat-free. She said she get dogs that are just a mess and really appreciates clients who keep their dogs nice.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ouch, Wanda! I haven't cut myself, yet (hope I didn't just jinx myself :fear


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm really bad about taking photos, but I'll try to get a good one of how his face looks so far. I'm still trying to get the bangs where I like them. 

It was the thinning shears that did it, too. They are deceptively sharp. 

As for wrist & arm pain, there was a point where I spent SO much time brushing Pepper out after his bath that I couldn't use my arm for two days afterward. It was very painful and the reason we cut his coat down. It's back to 3+ inches and I really like that look, but I've got clippers on the way to trim it back. Heaven help us both when I try THAT stunt!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Linda, what clipper do you have? Mine is an Andis and you press a release at the bottom on the blade and press back on the blade to the click and slip it off. Are you making sure to turn the trimmer off when you remove the blade?
> 
> (You can remove blade with clippers off but when you put a new blade on-some clippers ask that the clipper is ON when you click the new blade in to place. You have to check your clipper info for that.)


I could never remember which way to pull the blade when the release tab was pushed. Well......I just did it the way you suggested and it worked like a charm!

Now....if I can only remember in about a month! Mmmmmm......write a note to self and stick it in with the clipper!


----------

